# drones



## bigwinemaker (Aug 30, 2010)

One of my hives is about 50% drones. That hive swarmed this spring so I'am assuming this is the new queen. Who determines how many drones, the workers or the queen?


----------



## Tweeter (Apr 19, 2017)

With that many drones I would check to make sure there is a queen and not laying workers.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

A healthy hive will have a population of around 20% drones which can appear to be quite a few if you are foundationless. If you're using foundation then I defer to Tweeter's advice.


----------



## bigwinemaker (Aug 30, 2010)

Could not find a queen so I guess you'r right.


----------

